# Adjust Cannondale C2 seatpost



## Greenduck (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi

How do I adjust the Cannondale C2 seatpost so that I can level my saddle?

It something like a barrel adjuster screw in front but I can't turn by hand. Do I need to loosening the rear screw and remove the saddle or can it be adjusted with the saddle in place?

I can't seem to find anything about on the net, Cannondale website or the provided owners manual.


----------



## ironicqueery (Aug 27, 2010)

loosen the back screw, then you can turn the barrel adjuster screw, which tilts the saddle up and down.


----------



## Greenduck (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks, although I've figured it out. The barrel adjuster screw was so tight I couldn't turn it even the back screw was all the way out.


----------

